

Plan B?! - ubudesign

so it looks like there many good startups that didn't get accepted. perhaps for the simple reasons of too many aplicants, single founder, bad application writing skills,  etc...<p>Also, many will not be discoraged by this and continue to work on there stuff.<p>anyway I was thinking maybe we can create some sort of a group and just get together based on the same model as yc. of course without evrything that YC provides but just working with other founder is realy good.<p>I have some thoughs on how this might work, like we could vote on startups to join in, select a physical place or just remotly, invite experts, pich in in funding for small expenses, etc.. but first I like to hear your thoughts...
======
nazgulnarsil
you need a limitus test to keep out the dreamers (only people who are actively
working on something). but a simple weekly dinner between a half dozen
startups could work as a great motivator and forum.

~~~
ubudesign
You are right. I thought mabe we would vote on eachothers work before
accepting.

The bigger problem is location and if we'll be ready to move :)

